# Why should I keep my new 921?



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

Recently hooked up a new 921 to a Panny AE700U LCD projector to replace two 501's. Everything went fine, great picture, sound, etc. Scheduled the antenna install and found out I live in an area that does not get ANY local channels OTA in HD. This is after 3 people (including the Dish CSR and 2 installers) told me I would get them. I paid $500 for it and think it is a fine piece of gear, but...

Other than the five HD stations (not too impressive) that I do get , why keep the 921 instead of going back to the two 501's?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2 501s = 80 GB disk space, or ~70 hours of SD recording.

921 = 250 GB disk space, or ~180 hours of SD recording.

plus 921 can record the "not too impressive" 5 HD channels, along with viewing them. 501s can't even see them.


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

Excellent points Mark... however, since I just use the DVR function for time shifting and rarely save anything more than a few weeks old, 80 GB has been plenty. 

As for the "not too impressive", what I mean is, except for the sports on ESPNHD, I haven't seen much that interests me. Ice skating, reruns of XFiles, talking head shows... don't think so.

I am asking because you folks on this forum know a lot more than I do about HD and the 921. I welcome and appreciate your input.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 921 also is a dual tuner unit with an OTA HD tuner. You can record and watch another channel live at the same time. the 501 will not do that. I know you have two 501 which would make a dual tuner in two box solution, but I could see that being very cumbersome to operate. 

As to the OTA issue. Getting OTA is in my opinion an art and depends a lot of the type of equipment you use. How you configure it and the location of your house and the terain around you. Just because 2 installers cannot get it does not mean it is not obtainable. 

I would start at antennaweb.org and see what stations might be possible. It will suggest an antenna for your location. Walk around your neighborhood and see if anyone as an antenna up that looks like they might be getting it. Talk to neighbors. Someone might have done the leg work. 

Pop over over to Avsforum.com and look at the HD areas. There is a forum that is dedicated to peoples experiences by area. Do some searches. You might find someone that has already walked your road. 

Nobody knows for sure if someone can get OTA without actually go to the location and doing some leg work. LIke I said, it is an art and if you are willing to put the leg work in and you do have a signal around to grab you have a good shot at getting it.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

tecman, just wait a little while the OTA HD stuff will start popping up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tecman said:


> As for the "not too impressive", what I mean is, except for the sports on ESPNHD, I haven't seen much that interests me. Ice skating, reruns of XFiles, talking head shows... don't think so.


Well each person has their opinion of what "Compelling Content" is (Could not resist). I personally find the occassional Discovery Program and HDNet program with the monthly price. Others will have different opinions.

I would strongly suggest that if do some leg work if you have not already done it on getting OTA into the house. THat will increase the value of your 921 to the household.

Perceived value is very subjective. To some just getting the occassional NASCAR or NBA game is value enough while others find no value what so ever in this type of programming.


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Thanks to previous posts on this forum, I had already done some of the suggestions before starting this thread. 

1. antennaweb.org showed a violet antenna would get me at least 8 channels including the major networks. Called another local retailer/installer and was again told I would get nothing.

2. checking around the "neighborhood" is a little tough because I live in a rural area in the central coast CA with a lot of hills and my nearest neighbor about 1000 yards away. Lots of legwork there!

3. good suggestion to check Avsforum.com, I will do that.

Is it really true that you cannot record OTA with the 921? Will this change with future software updates? This may kill the deal since most of my recording is time shifting local programming from the major networks.


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

You CAN definitely record OTA with the 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can record digital OTA with the 921, but not analog OTA.


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

OK, maybe I didn't ask the question right when I called DishTV tech support. I asked, "I want to record high definition broadcasts of my local stations, specifically, CBS, NBC and ABC. I understand I will need a high definition antenna installed to receive those stations in HD. Will I be able to record in high definition, HD broadcasts received from my HD antenna on my 921? 

He told me, "No, you will not be able to record in HD, only SD." You will only be able to record in HD those stations received from the dish in HD.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

He told you wrong. You absolutely will be able to record those stations, assuming you can pick them up OTA via antenna.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tecman said:


> OK, maybe I didn't ask the question right when I called DishTV tech support. I asked, "I want to record high definition broadcasts of my local stations, specifically, CBS, NBC and ABC. I understand I will need a high definition antenna installed to receive those stations in HD. Will I be able to record in high definition, HD broadcasts received from my HD antenna on my 921?
> 
> He told me, "No, you will not be able to record in HD, only SD." You will only be able to record in HD those stations received from the dish in HD.


The limitation here is that you cannot watch a live HD on OTA while you are recording a HD on OTA. the 921 has one OTA HD Tuner so therefore you can only watch live HD, watch and record the same OTA HD, or record OTA HD while watching something live off the Dish Satellite.

There is also some limitations in the PIP functionality in regards to HD. But I can assure you you can record HD on your HD PVR.


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

Very good, thank you for clearing that up. However, with all the misinformation I have received lately from the "experts" outside this forum I am hesitant to trust their recomendations re: an antenna. Dish suggested Radioshack but when I called my local store they didn't seem to know much about HD antennas. I'm reading there are better choices anyway.

Do you have any recomendations on where I can go to get trustworthy advise for an antenna that will give me the best chance at receiving local HD? Or, maybe a specific antenna model(s). Again, antennaweb.org suggests "violet".

I just want to say again how much I appreciate this forum and thank you to those that spend their time contributing helpful advise or experiences.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tecman said:


> Very good, thank you for clearing that up. However, with all the misinformation I have received lately from the "experts" outside this forum I am hesitant to trust their recomendations re: an antenna. Dish suggested Radioshack but when I called my local store they didn't seem to know much about HD antennas. I'm reading there are better choices anyway.
> 
> Do you have any recomendations on where I can go to get trustworthy advise for an antenna that will give me the best chance at receiving local HD? Or, maybe a specific antenna model(s). Again, antennaweb.org suggests "violet".
> 
> I just want to say again how much I appreciate this forum and thank you to those that spend their time contributing helpful advise or experiences.


Like I said.. Go to Avsforum.com. Good opinions there. I like Channelmaster myself and have good luck with channel master.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

One thing to note - you keep saying "HD antenna". The ONLY reason an antenna is marked "HD" is to suck dollars out of your pocket.

The antenna itself cares ONLY about frequency (VHF/UHF), not digital vs. analog.


----------



## SatDoug (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Tecman:
Also FYI regarding antennas...when I had my old Panny TUDST50 OTA receiver, I tried everything and had no luck, even though I am only about 25 miles from the transmit point. I decided to try an antenna powered signal amplifier, which allowed me to lock onto (4) OTA channels. I know sometimes that amplifiers make things worse, but thought you should be aware of it as an option- they are available at Radio Shack and simply connect inline between the antenna & receiver...if it doesn't work, Radio Shack will take it back.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

I personally use a channel master antenna with a rotator. I'm able to lock in all my locals with only 1 antenna when you have a rotator. But, luckily in my area all the channels are in 1 general direction so I can set the antenna to pick up all the locals in a certain direction. But, depending on the sun, rain, atmospheric disturbance, etc I have to rotate it for some channels that I'm not directly pointing at.

Lenny


----------

